# Need New 4-Wheeler



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

I have a 16 year old 400cc all wheel drive manual shift Kawasaki 4-Wheeler. About time for a new one. Use it for setting up wingers, duck hunting, and going over my farm land. I don't drive fast and just use it to get from place to place. The 400cc is about the right size, complicated reason but can't be over 48 inches wide. Want one simple with few bells and whistles to break and reliability is very important. Any suggestions?


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I just picked up a used 2009 Polaris Sportsman 500 EFI X2. Works great for hauling gear ice fishing and should work out really slick for training dogs. It has the wheel base of a 2 up, and has seating available for a 2nd passenger but the back of the quad is actually a small dump box. Should be able to figure out some sort of rigging to haul wingers into the field and any other gear with the dump box. I'm very happy with my purchase.


----------



## PMG 131 (Jun 14, 2012)

If you can find a good used 1999-2004 Honda you won't be dissapointed. I picked mine up for about $2000 and put about $2500 in toys/upgrades and it out does the brand new ones my buddies have.


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Honda is about as dependable as you can get. I have 1992 300 that just needs gas and an oil change for myself. Ultra dependable.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Owned and ridden quite a few ATVs. The Yamaha Grizzly series with power steering is the finest riding of em all...period. That's coming from a long time Honda fan. 
I sold my 2 Hondas and bought a 2009 Grizzly 550 that is unbelievably nice. I will say that if I didn't own the Yammie, Honda would be my second choice.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Going to get one today.Can't decide betwixt a Polaris Sportsman 550 EFI power steering....or ...a Ranger 500 EFI. I love the bed on the Ranger,but its alot to drag around.


----------



## Jmeade (Dec 18, 2012)

It's tough to beat Honda for reliability. I had a Yamaha Timberwolf that was bulletproof but it was only a 250cc...a bit smaller than what you are looking for.


----------



## dr tim (Feb 11, 2013)

Honda is the best 4 wheeler I have to date for running sled dogs.


----------



## Henryk (Feb 26, 2013)

Suzuki is also best, It made different types and models in the ATV world. "Suzuki introduced a model of 2011. Most notable so far is that the King Quad 400 models have been given an electronic fuel injection system and a digital speedometer"


----------



## grnhed (Jun 8, 2011)

Foreman 500, 4x4, S. tough to beat for everything you need!


----------

